
Ask HN: Who is using TensorFlow right now? - zkirill
Who is using TensorFlow right now (outside of Google), for what purpose, and where are they hosting it?<p>I am researching what a TensorFlow-as-a-Service would look like and so far there is very little out there except for a few consulting shops.
======
malux85
I'm using it - (not at google, solo founder of 2 startups)

As a backend to Keras, which has my highly modified version of NEAT
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroevolution_of_augmenting_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroevolution_of_augmenting_topologies))
which is trading Forex.

I have just finished a port of TensorFlow demo app to iOS, which is doing
image recognition, I'm focusing on performance at the moment, will probably
open source it in a couple of weeks when I'm back from vacation

